

PC users to invent ideal machine - dhimes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7704709.stm

======
gstar
This will be ideal. In fact, there's already a wikipedia article about it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oh_brother_where_art_thou>

------
dhimes
An interesting marketing strategy: They'll get, if they can figure out how to
filter the data, excellent market feedback, but their competitors will have
the same data.

This is something to keep our eye on.

